# Parables common in Jesus' day?



## MRC (Feb 24, 2010)

Were parables a common method of communication during Jesus' day?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that they are common to the human condition, in all times & places.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2010)

Herman Ridderbos has a good discussion in his book The Coming of the Kingdom. Well worth the time to read.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think they could have been a common method of communication exactly. Jesus' parables seem so natural and obvious when you read them, but appearances are deceptive. if you sat down to try and think of a good parable to express some important truth I doubt if it would be so easy as it seems


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it was Bishop Usher who said "It will take all our learning to make things plain" - the ability to put deep spiritual truths into simple terms is an indication of great learning.

I believe parables were a fairly common Jewish way of teaching but we also need to remember _why _the parables were chosen as the primary means of communication...


----------



## Skyler (Mar 12, 2010)

Expressing difficult-to-understand concepts by way of analogy is a common teaching method. I see no reason to think that Jesus invented the idea.


----------

